# Mira crafting DIY WORKBENCH! (CLOSED)



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

This is the DIY workbench, not the ironwood or simple ones! I know a lot of people have been struggling to get their hands on this one, so I’m opening my town up for a little bit. No entry fee! I appreciate any tips but don’t accept any IGB from strangers, thanks for understanding.

There are some spare DIYs by the airport, it’s take one leave one.  PLEASE DO NOT TAKE RECIPES WITHOUT LEAVING RECIPES, SOMEONE SEEMS TO HAVE DONE THIS IN THE LAST SESSION.

The path to Mira’s house is fenced off to make it easy. I will be in her house to keep her crafting as long as possible.

LEAVE THROUGH THE AIRPORT. DO NOT USE THE MINUS BUTTON TO RETURN HOME. She will stop crafting and you will be the person who ruined it for everyone behind you in line. Please say “I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone” so I know you read this rule.

Comment with your IGN/island name and I will pm you the dodo. Due to an incident earlier, I will now only be letting in one person at a time so that if someone leaves quietly, I will know who. So be prepared for a bit of a wait. I will like your post when I get to you.


----------



## dino (May 7, 2020)

i would like to come please ! thanks for doing this 

ign: di from pachira


----------



## Oldtimer (May 7, 2020)

May I please visit as well?

 Thanks,
Lora from Paraíso


----------



## JellyBeans (May 7, 2020)

ah amazing, thanks for this! I'm Jess from Cambry


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 7, 2020)

Can I come too please  Patricia from Pururu


----------



## klpierce17 (May 7, 2020)

Yes please. Kp from Estrella.


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 7, 2020)

I would like to visit as well! Jessica from Brigantine


----------



## Jillenium (May 7, 2020)

Could I come too please? Mama from jillville, thanks!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

I‘m only sending the code to 3 at a time so my apologies if there is a wait! I will like your post when I get to you so you can track progress.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 7, 2020)

May I come? Katia from Meridia


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 7, 2020)

I want to visit too, Morrin from Yliaster


----------



## luna.cee (May 7, 2020)

Would like to visit please. Maple/Bera


----------



## Fye (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by! Doe from Nara


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

All caught up! Thanks to everyone who came so far


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 7, 2020)

Minho, District 9


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

OKAY. Someone left quietly through the minus button and Mira has stopped crafting. I don’t know who it was and I’m pretty annoyed since I specifically asked y’all not to do that. Sorry to everyone who didn’t get a chance to come by.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 7, 2020)

Geez that sucks, just as I got back from being forced to do the dishes too.  Why does the minus button even exist at this point, with shenanigans like this and corrupting saves?  Still, thanks for doing this, I'll keep a look out for next time.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Ok also, I said in my original post that the DIY pile was take one leave one and I seem to have three fewer DIYs than I did when I started. I am going to assume that someone made an honest mistake and didn’t realize it because so far I have not met anyone with ill intent on these boards and I want to believe most people are good.

BUT. This was an honest mistake that could have been avoided if people READ THE RULES before visiting someone’s town. Please. It really isn’t that hard. Don’t make me regret opening my town and sharing with people.


----------



## drchoo (May 7, 2020)

Ah, one of the few DIY's I'm missing. Thanks for offering this to the community and shame to hear about people not being courteous.

If by some modern miracle she crafts again, I'm interested!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

She started crafting something again, but I have no idea what she’s crafting. Having a friend come over to check. If she is crafting again I will open this back up, but so help me if someone else leaves through the minus button...

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Re opened! If you were someone who did not get the recipe due to the gaffe, please send me a pm and I will get you the new code. Now only taking one person at a time.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 7, 2020)

Awww no that sucks  so sorry to hear people cant just follow the rules. If shes crafting again would love to come because I actually have DIYs to trade as well


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Yes, it is reopened. Please reread the original post and follow those rules and I will pm you the new dodo.


charlie_moo_ said:


> Awww no that sucks  so sorry to hear people cant just follow the rules. If shes crafting again would love to come because I actually have DIYs to trade as well


----------



## Miele (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come and I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone <3


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 7, 2020)

Re read! I WILL leave through the airport, I'm Charlie from Rainbow


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Miele said:


> I would love to come and I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone <3


IGN and island name please?


----------



## RobinHoody (May 7, 2020)

Hey could I come over pls I will leave via airport. Robin from Faedios


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (May 7, 2020)

Hello! I would love to visit please   “I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone"
Holly from Faerie


----------



## Miele (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> IGN and island name please?


Whoops. Forgot that. I'm Catalina from Moondrop


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

i’d love to come by! i’m xara from axolotl and i will leave through the airport so that i don’t ruin it for everyone ;u;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 7, 2020)

Hey I posted earlier! Would love to still come by


----------



## Jillenium (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> This is the DIY workbench, not the ironwood or simple ones! I know a lot of people have been struggling to get their hands on this one, so I’m opening my town up for a little bit. No entry fee! I appreciate any tips but don’t accept any IGB from strangers, thanks for understanding.
> 
> There are some spare DIYs by the airport, it’s take one leave one.  PLEASE DO NOT TAKE RECIPES WITHOUT LEAVING RECIPES, SOMEONE SEEMS TO HAVE DONE THIS IN THE LAST SESSION.
> 
> ...


Fair play for saying all this, enough times my Visits to others islands have been ruined when others have pressed the - button!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Sorry this is moving so slow guys! I wish I didn’t have to do this one at a time but it’s just easier for me that way.


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to come and I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone!! Kit from f o o and I have a couple diys to drop


----------



## HermitBear (May 7, 2020)

hi, can I visit?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come. I'm Jess from Cloverbay  I shall leave via the airport and not ruin it for everyone


----------



## Saturniidae (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come if she;s still crafting and I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone  Sandrine from Terranire


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

HermitBear said:


> hi, can I visit?





SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I would love to come. I'm Jess from Cloverbay



please read the rules before commenting.


----------



## Tatoenami (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come if she's still crafting! I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone  

Egghead from sunnyside!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

Hi  If this is still happening I’d love to visit! I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone


----------



## Khris (May 7, 2020)

May I come ?I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone

Chris from Aimee Isle! I'll bring you a nice tip to make it worth your while - thanks for doing this!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

I’m Ashley from Erinacea!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi  If this is still happening I’d love to visit! I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone



IGN and island name please?

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Last call, probably gonna close on 20 minutes or so. If you have already commented above and read the rules, I will get to you!

if you commented without reading the rules, I will be skipping you. Sorry about that.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> IGN and island name please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Sorry, I tried to add it to my original post but they got split up. Ashley from Erinacea


----------



## Khris (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> IGN and island name please?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> ...



My bad, I misread and thought you asked us to type this to you once we enter your island  May I re-post? I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone. Chris from Aimee!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (May 7, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> please read the rules before commenting.


Sorry I forgot that bit


----------



## Aluxia (May 7, 2020)

I hope I made last call! Aluxia from Momo Reef


----------



## seikoshi (May 7, 2020)

Id love to come! I'm Aisha from Iri and, I will leave through the airport and not ruin it for everyone.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 7, 2020)

Closing now, locking the thread for further replies. Thanks to everyone!


----------

